# Umfrage, wäre im Spessart ein Flowtrail bzw. Flow-Countrytrail wünschenswert



## bernd e (5. Juli 2011)

Ich stelle mir die Frage, ob ein Trail nach Vorbild des Flowtrails in Stromberg bzw. des Flow-Countrytrail wie im Bikepark Bischofsmais auch für den Spessart genauer in Frammersbach wünschenswert ist. Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen und freue mich über eine rege Teilnahme an der Umfrage. Diese Umfrage ist übrigens rein aus Privatneugier und für keine Organisation bestimmt.

ps. es können mehrere Antworten gegeben werden.


----------



## rayc (5. Juli 2011)

ich vermisse die Antwort "trail ja, aber bitte kein Flowtrail"
also das ganze bitte etwas technischer.

Am besten ein eher breit gefächertes Angebot, damit alle glücklich sind.

Frammersbach muss selbst wissen, ob sie ihr Angebot attraktiver machen will und Biker als Touristen zu gewinnen.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (5. Juli 2011)

mMn sind Flowtrails einer der MTB Trends der nä. Jahre und die Möglichkeit, den Sport einer breiteren Masse zugänglich zu machen (also ein Tourismusaspekt, mehr Akzeptanz für den Sport, etc.). Es ist nicht so krass und gefährliche wie steile DH in Bikeparks, stattdessen viel flowiger und länger genießbar. Tourenbikes und wenig Fahrtechnik reichen dafür normalerweise aus  Also fast für Jedermann nutzbar.

Im bikeverrückten Frammersbach habt ihr vll. die besten Möglichkeiten so etwas zu realisieren. Wäre Stromberg nicht so weit weg, würde ich sicher dort oft fahren.


----------



## bernd e (6. Juli 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> ich vermisse die Antwort "trail ja, aber bitte kein Flowtrail"
> also das ganze bitte etwas technischer.
> 
> Am besten ein eher breit gefächertes Angebot, damit alle glücklich sind.
> ...



Hi Ray,
ich habe mit Absicht das auf eine Art Flowtrail beschränkt. Ich gebe dir absolut recht, von jeder Seite einen oder mehrere Trails ins Tal wäre natürlich besser. Dann kann man auf jeder Tour in alle Richtungen am Ende eine solche Abfahrt einbauen. 
Aber, ein reiner MTB-Trail wäre schon deutlich besser als keiner. Und evtl. kann sowas dann auch wachsen.



> Frammersbach muss selbst wissen, ob sie ihr Angebot attraktiver machen will und Biker als Touristen zu gewinnen.


Ich denke jede Gemeinde hätte gerne mehr Übernachtungen. Da ich einer Gruppe von Leuten angehöre, die gerne was bewegen wollen, stelle ich diese Fragen. Denn eine Frage kommt in solch einem Zusammenhang immer: Kommen deswegen Leute in den Ort ? Und die nächste ist dann: Lassen die auch Geld da?

Das so am Rande, ich möchte die Umfrage durch zu viel Info halt auch wenig beeinflussen und hoffe das was brauchbares raus kommt. Die DIMB-Umfrage letztes JAhr ging ja in eine ähnliche Richtung. 

Generell freue ich mich natürlich über Anregungen von potentiellen Gästen bzw. Nutzer eines solchen Trails.

ps. In Frammersbach gibt es zudem schöne Wanderpfade die die örtlichen MTB-Guides auch kennen, unter Bikewald.de gibt es ein paar GPS-Tracks die Traillastig sind und dann halt Datenbanken wie GPSies oder GPS-Tour.info .....


----------



## rayc (7. Juli 2011)

Du hast recht, irgendwo muss man den Anfang machen.

Ich bezweifle nur ob das ein Trail reicht.
Für Tagesausflügler aus Rhein/Main evt. schon.

Ich kenne Frammersbach und die Lohrecke vom Spessart-Bike- und Keiler-Bike-Marathon.

Du darfst raten, welcher Mara mir von der Strecke her besser gefällt. 

ray


----------



## bernd e (7. Juli 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Du darfst raten, welcher Mara mir von der Strecke her besser gefällt.
> 
> ray



Keiner von beiden 

Gut der Wombacher hat mehr Naturboden, aber die Abfahrten sind auch alles andere als technisch. Will jetzt nicht pro Spessart-Bike oder contra Keiler-Bike reden, aber Wombach ist schon schruppig und zum Teil recht steil. Ein schöner Mara ist Rossbach, zwischen Frammersbach und Gelnhausen. Die haben richtig schöne Trails drin. Wobei ich mich von Maras generell distanziere


----------



## rayc (11. Juli 2011)

Rossbach bin ich einmal gefahren, ist nicht mein Fall.
Der Keiler gefällt mir von der Strecke am besten, ich fahre da sehr gerne.

Von der Orga und Stimmung ist aber Frammersbach unschlagbar.

Aber dieses Jahr habe ich nicht die rechte Motivation einen Mara zu fahren.

Nicht falsch verstehen, beide Maras gehören mit zu den besten Maras überhaupt. 

Wichtig ist viel Abwechslung mit verschieden schweren Strecken.
Das gilt auf jeden Fall für ein geplantes MTB-Wegenetz.
Wenn ein Flowtrail der Einstieg dazu ist, dann ist es der richtige Weg.
Framersbach traue ich zu, sowas auf die Beine zu stellen.

ray


----------



## Sebastian_2 (15. Juli 2011)

das is mal ne richtig gute idee  ich würde dich auch unterstützen...das thema hatten wir ja schon in meinem thread....
ich würde einen freeridetrack mit northshores und vielen anliegern bevorzugen, mit chickenways natürlich  und dazu vllt eine kleine downhillstrecke die gut angelegt ist.


----------



## bernd e (16. Juli 2011)

.


----------

